# Carbon washers for Senator reels?



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

I have been itching to get some 80W reels for this shark season but money is tight at the moment and I am thinking of upgrading my 114s and old 9/0 to handle the task. I have seen aftermarket drag washers claim an improvement in drag pressure and more importantly durability, has anyone tried these and if so what brand would you recommend?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

smoothdrag.com


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Do it, major difference in strength and how "smooth" your drag pulls out


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Agreed with the above statements.. jerky drag requires a higher moment of inertia, which can break your line. Smooth drag washers will enable you to fish at a higher drag pressure with less risk of breaking the line.

Be sure to lube the carbon drags with some cal's drag grease for optimal performance.


----------

